# Trek FX 7.5 or Giant Rapid 2



## aggie98 (Mar 24, 2010)

I am in the market for a new bike and have been looking at the Trek FX 7.5 and the Giant Rapid 2. Which bike has the better components?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

My wife has a Trek FX. She loves it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aggie98 said:


> I am in the market for a new bike and have been looking at the Trek FX 7.5 and the Giant Rapid 2. *Which bike has the better components?*


The specs on these bikes is so close that IMO it comes down to rider preference more than what's 'better'. 

FWIW the Trek's wheelbase is longer and it's OEM'd with 32c tires while the Giant has a shorter wheelbase and uses 28c's (slightly narrower). Both are fine, but the Giant may be a little quicker handling that the Trek, if that matters to you.

The 32c's on the Trek may offer a slight advantage to Clydesdale riders and it comes with a Shimano octalink crankset which, while it's not top of the line, IMO trumps the FSA Omega crankset on the Giant. Not a deal breaker, though. 

IMO the bikes will have sllightly different personalities, so your best bet is to ride both and decide from there. Hybrids are a little easier to fit than road bikes, but you may prefer the fit/ feel and ride/ handling of one over the other.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My wife also has an FX 7.5 it is a good bike. I dont like trek but she bought it for 200 bucks after someone aged it in their garage for two years.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought a Trek 7.5FX having spent several years on MTBs only. I fell in love with road-riding as a result and now have a Trek 2.1 as well, so if you think you might get a road bike I would make the jump straight away.

The FX is now used for my daily commute but is still a great bike. I would be less happy using the 2.1 in traffic and then locking it up outside work. I've used the FX for a group ride with roadies, no problem, although I had to work harder to keep up. It's practical too, as you can mount mudguards and racks if you want. The only change I made was to add bar-ends so I can change my hand position. The other day a friend borrowed it so we could do a road ride together. It looks fantastic (it's an 09 in duotone white) but you don't appreciate it till you see it in action.


----------

